#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  11 Essential Business Metrics Every Company Should Know.

## Bhavya

Running a successful business need a through analysis about the business's work,sales and financial outcomes and for this analysis we use business metrics or key performance indicators (KPIs). It will help us to measure the company's progress.

*Here are some of the business metrics that every business should know.*

Company's sales revenueCompany's net profit margin and gross marginYear-to-date sales growthCustomer acquisition costCustomer retention and loyaltyScore of net promoterEvery month qualified leads countsConversion rate of lead-to-clientDetail of company's met and overdue milestonesHappiness of the workersMonthly traffic of company's website.

----------

